# Lumpy drag



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Got rolled a few weeks back and thought my Penn Affinity reel came out unscathed but had it cleaned and serviced anyway. Thing is last couple of times I have used it the drag has gone lumpy. It's the only way i can describe it. What to do don't want to spend a lot on this reel cause it is not that expensive but it is one of my favourites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Downriggershop.com and get their carbontex sheet for $20. Then knock up your own drag washers with a pair of scissors and some sandpaper.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok and how does someone clean and re lubricate a drag washer. I'm not very confident taking my fishing reels apart


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> Ok and how does someone clean and re lubricate a drag washer. I'm not very confident taking my fishing reels apart


Mate it is quite straight forward if you lay the drag washers in order on a rag as you remove them.

Undo the nut on top of the spool and remove it from the reel, there is is normally a wire that clips into a groove in the spool holding the drag washers, after you remove the clip just remove the washers one at a time in order and place on a rag, and note some metal washers will have a lug that engages a groove and others will not.

Then clean them one at a time and reassemble in reverse order, and also note some drags are dry and do not need any oil.

If the drag washers are reassembled in same as they came out you are done.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Downriggershop.com and get their carbontex sheet for $20. Then knock up your own drag washers with a pair of scissors and some sandpaper.


Thanks for that info, I''ve been looking at those washers but thought they worked out quite expensive for a single reel when ordering from the US and having to pay postage. This works out much cheaper.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

How do I know if they are dry washers or lubricated ones. What do I lube it with


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> How do I know if they are dry washers or lubricated ones. What do I lube it with


even if you are doing the servicing of the drag yourself, just ring a couple of local tackle shops and ask for some advice re lube the washers or not.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Just had a look at it took it apart and cleaned the washers and put it back together drag still lumpy. Might just take it to someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought this thread may have been about Divine.


----------

